
The Pirate Bay Back Online - infosecbuzz
http://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/top-security-stories/the-pirate-bay-back-online-after-swedish-police-raid/#.VIhD8YyBycd.hackernews
======
palunon
thepiratebay.cr is a proxy.

Try to search for a torrent, it won't work.

~~~
vlad003
Oddly enough, if you search for "test", you do get results. Nothing else
works, though.

